# Crickets and ghosts



## sueb4653 (Sep 1, 2012)

Do you all handfeed crickets to ghosts? my ghosts all hang out at the top of the enclosure where as crickets would be on the bottom

Thoughts?


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 1, 2012)

I always make sure there are many branches reaching the ground so a curious cricket has good access. Also when I pour crickets in I try to drop them onto the upper branches right in front of the mantis.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 1, 2012)

I never hand fed mine. I used mesh cages though so the crickets could crawl right up within striking distance with ease.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 2, 2012)

Same here! I have to handfeed my ghost also! He hangs from a leave on his little tree and the prey never comes to him so I end up just cutting the food in half and giving the gooey parts to her.


----------



## Searsy (Sep 5, 2012)

My ghost waits for the crickets to crawl up top. But I have seen her go down to hunt.


----------



## Mvalenz (Sep 6, 2012)

I scratch a couple sides of my enclosures with sand paper so crix can climb up.


----------



## Ruaumoko (Sep 8, 2012)

Wait an extra day between feeds and shell eagerly run down to get her prey ;-)


----------

